

The Two Types of Friends You Make on Facebook - Or Why I Use Facebook Less - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/theweb/2010/07/14/why-i-use-facebook-less-and-less/?preview=true&preview_id=123&preview_nonce=44ba7479be

======
spooneybarger
Right now, I just get a 'you are not permitted to view drafts' message.

~~~
nudge
This link works:

[http://thefastertimes.com/theweb/2010/07/14/why-i-use-
facebo...](http://thefastertimes.com/theweb/2010/07/14/why-i-use-facebook-
less-and-less/)

~~~
spooneybarger
thanks

